# Steve Austin scheduled to close out WWE WrestleMania Saturday, news on other matches



## RainmakerV2

Austin vs. Owens closing??


----------



## Chelsea

I'd love to see the KO Show main eventing. The most exciting thing on the card for me.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Inb4 "plans changed''


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Owens said on Raw Monday night this was main eventing night 1 of Wrestlemania. This isn't exactly breaking news.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

> Reddit insider kermit125, who has broken several stories in the past, has posted some notes for Night 1 and 2 of WWE WrestleMania.
> 
> kermit125 notes that the plan is for Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes to happen on WrestleMania Sunday (Night 2). The Raw Women’s Championship match between champion Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair is scheduled for WrestleMania Saturday (Night 1).
> 
> The KO Show segment with Kevin Owens and Stone Cold Steve Austin is scheduled to close WrestleMania Saturday (Night 1) so that will essentially be the main event for the night. Austin has been training hard and Jim Ross said on his podcast that he believes that Austin will do more than just a stunner and beer bash celebration so while this may not be an actual match, you can probably expect more than the usual physicality from Austin.
> 
> Here are the matches announced so far for WrestleMania:
> 
> Winner Takes All for the WWE Championship and WWE Universal Championship
> Roman Reigns (Universal Champion) vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Champion)
> 
> WWE SmackDown Women’s Championship
> Charlotte Flair (Champion) vs. Ronda Rousey
> 
> WWE Raw Women’s Championship
> Becky Lynch (Champion) vs Bianca Belair
> 
> WWE Women’s Tag Team Championship – Triple Threat Match
> Queen Zelina and Carmella (Champions) vs. Sasha Banks and Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley and Liv Morgan
> 
> WWE Raw Tag Team Championship
> RK-Bro (Champions) vs. TBD
> 
> WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championship
> The Usos (Champions) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and Rick Boogs
> 
> Rey and Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz and Logan Paul
> 
> Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin
> 
> Anything Goes Match
> Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn
> 
> Pat McAfee vs. Austin Theory
> 
> Edge vs. AJ Styles
> 
> The Kevin Owens Show
> Special guest: Stone Cold Steve Austin


Source: Steve Austin scheduled to close out WWE WrestleMania Saturday, news on other matches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

If Austin vs KO is not a match then I don’t see it closing the show, but if it is gonna end up being a match then I can see it closing night 1.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I think it's better if this is just a talk show segment. Austin's official return match should be saved for an A List opponent.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event. 

He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


----------



## Leviticus

He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.


----------



## KingofKings1524

If they’re closing, then I see a short match happening. And if that’s the case, I feel better about what I spent on going now haha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Austin 3:16 says i just whooped your ass....in a match if it's closing night one.


----------



## music mania

All men's important matches are on night 2


----------



## Freelancer

Fearless Viper said:


> Inb4 "plans changed''


This


----------



## DUD

Kevin Owens closing Night One?

Wow, if he done what the Internet wanted he would have been feuding with Jurassic Express and Best Friends.


----------



## Thanks12

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event.
> 
> He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


I hope this is the outcome.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Leviticus said:


> He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.



Pretty sure if it's closing the show its gonna be more than just a Stunner. Plus Austin cutting that promo about how after 18 years somethings awakened inside him, yeah, it's not just gonna be a Stunner. It almost seems like people are wishing for that for some reason.


----------



## La Parka

AUSTINS BACK BOYS


----------



## Prosper

Aww poor Charlotte she not main eventing.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 118786
> 
> 
> 
> Austin vs. Owens closing??


That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.

Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

wrasslin_casual said:


> That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.
> 
> Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.



Doesn't mean it won't close. Austin in a 5-7 minute brawl would probably be a better closer than Becky vs. Bianca or Charlotte vs. Ronda.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesn't mean it won't close. Austin in a 5-7 minute brawl would probably be a better closer than Becky vs. Bianca or Charlotte vs. Ronda.


Ok, either way it's not a match. It's not Austin v Owens. It's Austin in a segment with Owens where the latter gets beaten and his career is over.


----------



## RainmakerV2

wrasslin_casual said:


> Ok, either way it's not a match. It's not Austin v Owens. It's Austin in a segment with Owens where the latter gets beaten and his career is over.



Austin was on the Rich Eisen show and he called it a match and Austin didn't correct him or go out of his way to say "nah it aint". Whatever it is is gonna be a lot more than just a little talking and a Stunner like a lot of people thought going in.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The most important female in the company is in the opening match? A talk show is going to main event the evening?  I don't care if Stone Cold and the KO Show are going to be the best thing about this years Mania, it's still not a match headlining one of the nights of WM. I kind've love that Charlotte doesn't get her main event moment against Ronda as a result of this. Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## JeSeGaN

Of course this has-been fossil finishes the show.

Never change WWE, never change.


----------



## FrankieDs316

otbr87 said:


> The most important female in the company is in the opening match?


The opening match is one of the best spots you can be in at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Punk_316

The only person Austin should have come back for was Punk.


----------



## nosaintsfan02

JeSeGaN said:


> Of course this has-been fossil finishes the show.
> 
> Never change WWE, never change.


The has been that will likely be the #1 thing mainstream media and general fans talk about and get the biggest reaction. Dumb WWE!


----------

